# Have NO idea about it this stuff...



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello, 
I am new here, and thank you for having me.

Up front, I have absolutely *NO* idea about model trains. 
I am a coin collector and have a very respectable high end coin collection.

While visiting someone's home here on Vancouver Island to purchase some old coins, we chatted a bit. The fellow, 79 years old, diabetic and a bit forgetful now, asked me if I had any interest in model trains. I do not. So he said: let me show you my collection anyway, I started to collect when I was 12 years old...So his wife had made coffee and with mug and cooky in hand 
off to the basement we go... Wow, 3/4 of his basement, rec-room and 2 other rooms were full, and I mean full with YOU name it trains. From Bachmann to Santa Fe to German stuff to Canadian national and Canadian Pacific...From circus trains to silver Bullet trains, In cabinets covering honestly *every inch of the walls*, in boxes, undedr desks,...everywhere.
several tracks were set up on tables, interconnecting from room to room with signals, gates stations, you name it. these were very obviously his toys.
Amazing, even for a None-train person, and NOT to become one ( like coins too much).
He said that at his age, he wants to take his wife on a cruise before his maker will claim him. So he is selling his train collection to pay for it. Its time to sell it...it is sad, but I am going to be 80 and I can't do it anymore.
He turned and said: still not interested?
actually NO, I said, If I would buy it, it would only be to help you out so you can book your cruise and I would just try and sell it on Ebay or at an auction or wherever.
He told me he was trying to sell it for the last week or so by having an ad in the local paper... apparently some guys came and wanted to "steal" everything for close to nothing. They wanted some houses which they bought at his asking price.
Now, I have no idea what this stuff is worth, OR if there is a market for it at all. Some items are still in original boxes
All I know is this: he accumulated trains and everything with it and needed for it for the last 50-60 years or so, the most recent purchase apparently about 1 year ago. There are tons of original parts, some complete units to be used for parts, trains, tracks, transformers, regulators, gates, switches, turn-a rounds , signals, lights, circus trains, bullet trains...wagons, cargo trains, tenders etc....simply everything in one basement.
I am not interested to share trains with coins. I paid him for the coins I bought and was about to leave. 
Then he said: I really appreciate the fair way we did the coins and I would like you to buy the trains from me, all of it for $..........and I do not care what you do with it. 
He mentioned a price he wanted for the whole basement full of stuff, his lifetime hobby.
And, I do not know why, *but I said OK*.  
We made a deal for all of it. It sounded to good to be true. a huge amount of trains. Then he said: there are another 5 boxes in my heated garage. They are also included. 
I went home, got some more money(considerably more) , paid him and he helped me to load up until my Jeep was full...this and 3 more trips later yesterday, and there are at least 4 more trips to go today and tomorrow, I started to think what to do with this stuff.
what did I get myself into?? Just to help someone out to go on a cruise...??

Apparently there are 3 kinds of Train track sizes. The oldest is the largest. Apparently the 2 others can be interfaced. they are the newer types.

*Here is where I need, and would much appreciate some advise*:

A shall I sort catalog everything, based on track size or not?
B shall I make a list corresponding to each track type etc?
C shall I take high resolution Images of all the trains, locomotives etc and 
stuff and list it on FeeBay? ( I buy and sell coins there already)
D OR, OR, OR, ???? Help, help please...

E or, should I offer it for sale as one lot for pick up only??

I sincerely hope you guys can help and steer me in the right direction
Thank you all for your input and suggestions.

Hopelessly "trainlost" on Vancouver Island.
H


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Best advice I can give, take a lot of detailed photos, describe items as accurately as possible, be sure to note any damage you see. Separate according to scale, naturally as e-bay has areas for all scales. Not knowing what scale much of it is in, I only can generalize as to suggestions. You can in most cases do a bit of research and get a general idea of what each piece is. I would hesitate to do "box lots" unless you're in a big hurry to unload, since he states a lot of his collection is very old, try to sell individually when possible. If he has any Lionel "O-scale" items I'd look here and here for information. About the only thing I would sell in bundles is track, rarely is track worth much, one exception is Lionel's Super-O track which is difficult to find in reasonable condition. 



Carl


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

C.

Since you readily admit not know what you are doing, don't do anything to the trains/accessories/etcetera...good pictures will do.

I'd prefer you set a low opening bid and let the market dictate the outcome, but what usually happens in these circumstances is the seller grabs a price guide for 15 bucks and now expects an American Flyer 302 to fetch 180 bucks because the book spoke.

Last, even though you are hesitant to do so, look over the lot and keep some for yourself.


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

Kwikster, thank you, 
great advise and I will follow it. and I believe there is Lionel O stuff including a few boxes of track and gates etc. Just picked up another 2 loads. and more tomorrow.
will keep you up to date.
thanks again


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

The new Guy,
thank you also so much. I know exactly what you are saying from the coin end of it... someone sees a list price somewhere and now they know it all.And always know it better.
I will decide once I have it all how I will approach this. Most items are hard to ship because of dimensions.

as far as keeping some, probably not, as I know absolutely nothing about it. ( now a bit more since yesterday..lolololo)


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Shades of Rusty Cuda. You watch as a test track is set up 'just to test the locos and the next thing you know there will be a huge layout in Lots of Trains basement or living room. What a shame. This guy has caught the bug already and doesn't even know it yet.
Man I love this hobby. 
Do a search for posts by 'Rusty Cuda' and see what he has gone through with a like amount of trains from his father. Now he has a bedroom full of operating trains and looking for more space. Pete


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I have something of a different spin to put to all this. Sad and sorry as it feels, I'm seeing things go much in a different way. I find the hobby to be dying along with the romance of railroading. In my area of Central Texas there is no longer any store which carries the supplies and rolling stock needed to keep a hobby alive. This is partly due to INTERNET sales killing stores but I also find there is a big change in the way people look at the hobby now. There are many people like this fellow. It is time to quit but they have a hard time finding a buyer at even deep discounts. 
I'm what I would call an oddity in this area. I wanted to get back into the hobby but I find it will not be at the level of my previous layouts as the supply situation just is not there any more. That leaves me looking at lots of equipment available from large operations but I will not go in that direction as there is no future for me and a large layout. I find too many looking at their layout in pretty unrealistic value. These are collectibles only to the extent that there are collectors.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

lots of trains said:


> E or, should I offer it for sale as one lot for pick up only??
> 
> I sincerely hope you guys can help and steer me in the right direction
> Thank you all for your input and suggestions.
> ...


NEVER sell as a lot...you're already into coins and understand basic research and you're also established on eBay. Part it out accordingly, you will never regret it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Agreed with all posts. It is a hobby on the downswing, but there are still lots of buyers out there. Ebay is great , lots of good pics and a little knowlage of what is being sold ( if its not listed correctly people might not see it). list the item a bit low for a longer time and if it is a nice item people will bid on it. Hopefully to the point of I have to have it mentality. Bidding wars equals cash. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I myself am foaming at the mouth to see what you have...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Surprised that no one has brought up the desirability of
listing this treasure trove right here on
the Forum's FOR SALE MEMBER TO MEMBER.

Where else to find guys who want train stuff.

In fact, the thread belongs there doesn't it?]

Don


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Deciding how best to sell things is often the hard part. Much depends on what your mindset is at the time. For best income, part it out, do the work to pick up the knowledge you need and go from there. But then if is not something you enjoy, is it worth the bother to get a few bucks extra and likely wind up with a pile of stuff that does not sell? I have been dealing tropical fish which is a hobby item. I now find it is not worth it to me to deal with the flaky people. Train items are somewhat like coins except harder to value. There are more set standards of what a coin might be worth. Trains are much more a personal item when it comes to value we are willing to pay. Condition is much harder to set as there are not only the appearance but running quality to consider. Then there is also the question of road names. I will pay far more for some names than others. 
Very difficult to set a price but that is where the personal situation comes into play. In my situation, I don't try to make money on hobby items as it pays much better to spend the time on much more expensive decisions. When it comes down to spending time sweating over whether it is a $10 or $20 item, I quickly move to spending that time on items costing thousands. House, car, stocks?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Just a suggestion ... 

Why not try to find a model railroader , on this forum , that can help you catalogue this equipment.

Maybe they can help you take pictures , and price items for you .

Then post them here.


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

Fellows,
thank you all so far. You sort of have opened my eyes as to what will be ahead of me....a lot of work sorting and searching etc...
Today I will go back and get the rest of the stuff... if it ever ends.
This will include the large and very old track with locomotives, trains etc. There is tons of that track also.
And so much other stuff, like speed controllers, electrical switch gear, Adjustable transformers, a few with 2 handles with original name plates on them.
Is there a way to post pictures on here for you guys to get an idea WHAT I am talking about? I would post Images, or at least links to images ( I am into photography including macro photos) . Detailed images would come later once everything is sorted out.So far I have 17 Chiquita banana boxes full of locs and cars etc. PLUS 5 cabinets, each 48"x6" x 30" high... all full. What else there....??? I know more tonight and will make comment then.
My coins are jealous already!!


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

alman,
Pictures are not an issue for me, Intricate details are no problem.
to find someone here on Vancouver Island??? it is a thought.. thank you.
lets wait until I know the overall volume and see how I cope with it.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Hobby Shops in B C .*

Here is a list .

Maybe one of these can help you !










British Scale Models

PO Box 44502 Westside RPO

Vancouver

BC

V6S 2N5

604-2240834



We are the Canadian distributor for Bachmann Branch-Line, Graham Farish and Lilliput.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




B.C. Shaver & Hobby Ltd.

742 Fort Street

Victoria

BC

V8W 1H2

250-383-0051



SERVING HOBBYISTS EVERYWHERE SINCE 1952.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




BC Hobby and Shaver

104-1835 Dilworth Drive

Kelowna

BC

V1Y 9T1

250-868-0508








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Britannia Models

P.O. Box 45015
12851 - 16th Ave

Surrey

BC

V4A 7R8

604-538-2698



We are THE place in North America, for British model trains and accessories!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Central Hobbies

2845 Grandview Hwy.

Vancouver

BC

V3M 2E1

604-431-0771



Central Hobbies is one of Vancouver's finest Model Railroad stores. We carry an extensive selection of Model Railroad Products, books, magazines, tools and plastic models.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Charles' Trains 

4128 Burkehill Rd.

West Vancouver

BC


604-683-1454









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Chunnel Trains

612 Carnarvon Street

New Westminster

BC


604-524-8825



Mainly OO products-Bachmann, Hornby and Dapol ready-to-run - a selection of Graham Farish, Peco and occasionally Minitrix British N locomotives and rolling stock.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




CMR Industries Inc.

3660 Howell Court

Richmond

BC

V6X 3C8




Distributor /Wholesaler/Retailer of Quality European and American Model Railroad Products & Accessories




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Downtown Model Trains

422 Richards Street

West Vancouver

BC

V6B 2Z4

604-683-1454








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Euro Rail Hobbies

1526 - 232nd St.

Langley

BC


866-799-6098



We are a family-owned business specializing in European Model Railroads and offering 40 years of experience to our customers.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Interior Crafts

333 Tranquille Road

Kamloops

BC

V2B 3G4

250-376-2052








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Kelly's Kaboose

634 Victoria Street

Kamloops

BC

V2C2B4

250-377-8510








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Knapp Plant Land

4391 King George Hwy.

Surrey

BC

V4P 2J9

604-596-2350



Add colour to your garden railway! Our nurseries have a fine selection of annuals, perennials and more to make your garden railway your little bit of heaven on earth! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Leisure Time Hobbies

79-650 South Terminal Ave.

Nanaimo

BC

V9R 5E2

250-753-6221








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Magic Box Hobbies

2105 W 37th Ave

Vancouver

BC

V6M 1N9

604-264-1746








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Model Railroad Solutions

1195 Velrose Dr.

Kelowna

BC

V1X 6R7

250-765-7017



We specialize in the sale, installation and service of DCC products, such as Zimo DCC starter kits, command stations, decoders, block control, switch modules, STP model railroad computer software, ESU Loksound, DCC sound decoders, Loksound programmer, SMT roller test stand and track cleaning car, vacuum cleaner and wheel cleaning system made by Lux.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




On Track Hobbies

3056 St. Johns Street

Port Moody

BC

V3H 2C5

604-461-7670



AT ON TRACK HOBBIES WE CARRY A FULL LINE OF MODEL RAILROAD SUPPLIES INCLUDING HO, N, Z SCALE, PLUS MANY OTHER HOBBIES & ACCESSORIES FOR YOUR ENJOYMENT.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




One Stop Hobbies

33228 South Fraser Way

Abbottsford

BC

V2S 2B3

877-986-7867








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Pacific Western Rail System

Unit #68 - 15515 24th Ave

Surrey

BC

V4A 2J4

866-840-7777








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Trackside Trains

7636 Okanagin Landing Road

Vernon

BC

V1T 6M8

250-545-4500








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




UK Hobby Rail

11629 193A Street

Pitt Meadows

BC

V3Y 1E6

604-465-9552



OO and a small selection of N. Basically a few Ratio kits, Mainstreet stuff.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Victoria Scale Rail

3595 Ravine Way

Victoria

BC

V8X 4Z1

250-475-2860



Victoria Scale Rail is Victoria's ONLY exclusive Model Railroad store. We carry an extensive selection of Model Railroad Products, books, magazines and consignment items.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

The problem with consigning the stuff is they get a cut. If they sell it on E bay, you get cut twice.

Like it or not, folks, E bay sets prices.......except new from the factory....then you *really*get hosed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> Surprised that no one has brought up the desirability of
> listing this treasure trove right here on
> the Forum's FOR SALE MEMBER TO MEMBER.
> 
> ...


No he is just seeking info, he is not listing anything.
If he was then he would need a starting price, in the for sale section.

We all could help a lot better if we knew what scale and what items he has.

Pictures yes pictures, a ruler along the item would help us too.

The killer as I see it is the shipping to the states, price wise and postal service wise.


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

so today I got another 3 Jeep loads ( seats folded down) and there will be 2 more tomorrow.... next weekend will be an attempt to make sense into all this stuff and sorting begins.
i will keep you all posted here.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Just curious, what did you have to give for all this "stuff"?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Someone was going to post this sooner or later.

:ttiwwop:


:SELLIT:


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Southern said:


> Someone was going to post this sooner or later.
> 
> :ttiwwop:
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

ok Fellows,

It is now over a week since I was here last. Things do happen and plans do not always proceed as envisioned. I had a small setback in form of an out of town auction. I was invited to take part bidding on a very interesting and large Canadian coin Collection.
And, that has priority for me. As I said at the beginning... I have NO idea about trains...
But , I promise, I will keep you posted. I need to figure out how to post images here from Photo Bucket, format etc...and will give it a try later.
I have everything in my poolroom now. some is still in boxes and about 2/3 is up on shelves... everything is still a mess.. empty boxes, boxes full of locomotives for parts only. Track, enough to start a railroad and run it from SEA to LAX ( 3 different sizes)
But, to satisfy your immediate curiosity and interest, I will post a link right now with preliminary Images to give you an idea. the link will expire in 30 days. but then I have proper pictures... hopefully.
here is a likn.. I hope it works
just click on the first image and it will get larger...
hopefully in the next few days I will have more...
eventually I will sell it ALL.
Oh, Fighter pilot.... I gave money... real Canadian hundred dollar bills.., about 1/8 inch of them....lololo
here is the link....just copy and paste.. any offers?
http://www.sendpix.com/albums/13032515/153022000000007aef8b045dbe7dbb65017133a3cea35/


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello Ben, I will take detailed images of each locomotive, car and whatever later for cataloging the whole lot, unless someone walks in here and buys it as is.....


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning! You do have a bit of work to get the best price. Some suggestions might be in order? First is to value the boxes. Original boxes for each car can add value depending on who is looking. Many people store the cars in the boxes. It will depend on how much work you want to do from there. Looking at the box, you may find road names and often car numbers. If you choose, you may be able to sort through and find many cars will have origigial boxes to match. I would consider this worth the time spent. 

Second big item to getting a value might be to be honest about the items you have. I see a collection of "stuff". Some real cheap mass produced items which may have only moderate value. The first picture seems to fit this. But then amongst all the clutter, there are also possible gems. The fellow didn't use a lot of discretion but just bought what appealed, so you never know what you may find. 

Blood, sweat and tears may produce much money. Or it may only produce blood, sweat, and tears!


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

From the pix you have posted , it looks like you have a lot of good stuff to sell.

Take your time , photograph , and catalogue it , with numbers and manufacturers names.

I think you will do a lot better selling it like that .



Example : Locomotives .... Gauge..Steam..Diesel.
Rolling stock .... Gauge..Passenger..Freight.
Track .... Gauge.. Straight..Curves.. etc.
Accessories .... Gauge.. Bldgs..Bridges..Tunnels ..etc.
Misc. ....


Selling in bulk will compensate you less .


Pretty basic info , but I hope it helps !


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Fighterpilot said:


> Just curious, what did you have to give for all this "stuff"?


Sellers rarely want to say exactly what they paid for items they are selling, so I never ask. When I am asked that question, I normally so the shuffle! :laugh:


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

Its ok... one can always ask....

If the Fighter pilot wants to guess and he is -+ 100, I will tell.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL!! 

I sometimes am involved in trades that make it kind of fun to tell people what I paid.

My last trade was so involved with the value being only in the eyes of each person, that a price would not even fit. Three rocks, two pieces of wood and about fifteen plants for three fish. What did I pay for the fish? Pretty much what I wanted to pay. 

Swapping can get pretty funny if we let it.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I was just curious how much money you were willing to lay out without knowing the value of what your were buying. I have no way of telling whether you got a good or bad deal because I don't know what you have. So, I doubt if your revealing how much you layed out will influence the price of the items you wish to sell. Just one man's curiousity getting the best of him


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

well, without a list of all of it.. , look at the pix, add another 1/3 of what you see and take a guess...
evaluate what you would pay for it.
why did I buy it? Because some of the boxes I saw when i first met the man at a flea market, had original stuff, NOT even opened, with the original price sticker on it.. and it is over 15 years old...
so i took a good guess. Spoke with a friend who is into this stuff ( he is in the east), told him what I had in mind. he said : it is worth a gamble. But at no time did I ever have an idea that 3/4 of his basement was full...... with some boxes packaged when they moved from Vancouver to here in 1966.. and other boxes were packaged on their second move within the Island here in 1998. 
How do I know that? every loc and car etc which did not have its own box was neatly wrapped in newspaper... the page dates revealed that.
are you going to guess??/$$$$


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll bite, I looked up how many 100$ bill in an inch and it's about 233. You said you paid in a pile about 1/8 inch thick Canadian. As long as the bills are similar to us bills that's about 3000$. I'm going to guess around 5000$, but I have no clue as to what you have. We have a starting number, I'm guessing it's totally wrong though.


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

wrong ???
so, do you think up, or down from the 5 K
5 K is not nearly correct.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see some nice stuff from your pictures.

And the way they are packed is great also. 
I see a lot of time was spent packing them. 

Do your self a favor and get them out of the newspaper, newspaper is no good for packing.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm going to guess down, because I wouldn't put 5 grand in a blind gamble; but, that's just me. I hope you make a lot of money on this deal. It may well be worth your gamble.


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

we will know better once I have it all in a catalog.
I will post it when I have it.
h


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see the rest of the pics and see what gems are hidden deep in those boxes


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy crap, I am drooling, clean up on aisle 3, and 4, 2 as well, THE WHOLE BUILDING IS FLOODED!!:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wsorfan4003 said:


> Holy crap, I am drooling, clean up on aisle 3, and 4, 2 as well, THE WHOLE BUILDING IS FLOODED!!:laugh:


The flyers guys must be drooling at the big box of unknown Flyer trains in their original boxes waiting to be unveiled. 

Then again I don't think the S men venture out of S forum that much. 
They might not have seen it?


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, NOT sad at all the way this turned out. As a fact, I am happy about it.
you all know how I acquired a basement full of model trains, several hundreds of items.
over 120 locomotives to start with.
well, after that impulse purchase for several 1000 dollars sank in and I saw it all in my huge spare pool room... I actually had buyers remorse. I asked my self about how I would sell it etc.....
On Tuesday the whole issue resolved itself.....
The seller had Sellers remorse and missed his "toys" in his basement.
His wife called me and asked if I was going to give them more $$$$????
remember , that is 3 weeks after the deal was done. I told her NO way... 
She then told me if they could pick it all up if they give the money back.......
and that is what happened.
Lucky me...., lucky him...
He nearly cried (is 79 years old) when he loaded his truck..I helped him.
He said He had well over $ 20,000 in it and needed much more money for it.
He said he will try and sell it ... how??? he does not know yet.
I suggested that I would inquire with you guys if there was any interest in all this stuff, or some of it. If yes, please contact me and I will get Bob and you together.
if nothing comes about, nothing ventured, nothing gained.
But, remember, the items are on Vancouver Island.

that is it for me and my adventure into model trains. I am sticking to old Canadian Coins. That is the subject where I am at home.
I thank you all for ur input and help.
It was fun......
good luck and happy steaming or whatever you guys say.
H


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Every good deed never goes unnoticed!

Good for you!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ripley's believe it or not.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

That sounds like one of the better ways to come out of this deal. If both are happy, that's unusual.

Unfortunately this is a situation where there is no happy ending. At 79, but still thinking of the dollars invested, he is not going to get a good resolution. There is no way he will sell it for anywhere near what he has invested so he may never be happy with the price. A more likely result will be that he stews a while and either dies still owning his hobby or he sells and is still unhappy with the decision. His decision,  but selling at a loss now or his family selling at an even bigger loss later would seem to be his two options. 

There is no magic bullet to get the money invested back out of this hobby if one has bought the type trains he has. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think he missed his toys, more likely he talked with someone who said the trains are worth a lot more then what you paid for them. Good deed by you will hopefully be repaid on your next endeavor. Good luck and thanks for a good story!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It seems like a lot of work, bidding, packing, moving, unpacking, sorting, looking for references, then packing, and moving it all back again.
All for nothing.
Buyers remorse? 
I wonder if that "few thousand" was closer to 5. 

I can see seller remorse though. 

I wonder if you had picked up some coins for "a few thousand" and the value of them was over $20,000 would you have done the same thing?
Return them? 

But it was a nice thing you did regardless. :thumbsup:

Happy Numismatics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If he wants to sell in the forum, he'll have to post descriptions and prices, same as anyone else. 

Buy / Sell Forum Rules


----------



## lots of trains (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your input.
If it would have been coins... I would have known what I was buying. And there would not be buyers remorse.
what did I pay for all this stuff,?? well Big Ed, it was less than 5 and more than 2.
Gun runner , the fellow was here again this morning to pick up the rest, just some small boxes with parts.
if I overstepped my grounds here by suggesting if there was interest..., well, I am sorry. I did not mean to break any rules.
I will tell Bob about the Forum... and if he wishes to join, that is up to him.
For some reason I do not see it..as he does not even have a FeeBay account...
take care guys..
H


----------

